# What ever happened to Redosaurus?



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

What ever happened to that crazy car that got like 8 ft of lift. i have an old video that shows Reds in California showing it off. does anyone have any good pics or info of what happened to it? thanks!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

they realized how stupid it was after cars started getting the same lift with 4 links and no dogbones what so ever and crushed it hopefully.

car hopped what, like 2 feet?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

At that time Redasaurus was bad ass,You remember when The "Black Widow" went M.I.A......I wonder who's back yard she's sittin in.....I still have a pic of me and Paco(from Reds in Phoenix)in front of redasaurus at the Mesa Show back in 94"....Good times...........


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone of pics of the it's first hop? Was it in SB?


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

I heard the car is still around !
check out this small collection of pics from back in the day !


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Heres 1


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

REDS MIAMI

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

W.T.F???


----------



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

there it is, that red one, thanks for the pics! is it at the miami shop??


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jul 8 2008, 03:35 PM~11039895
> *REDS MIAMI
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



*annnnnd that is why reds aint on top no more,.. shit like that!*


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2008, 05:16 PM~11040570
> *annnnnd that is why reds aint on top no more,.. shit like that!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jul 8 2008, 05:29 PM~11039837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have a model car hopper that looks just like that except the engine is poking through the hood :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by damo_@Jul 8 2008, 05:04 PM~11040491
> *there it is, that red one, thanks for the pics!  is it at the miami shop??
> *


 not right now :biggrin:


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jul 8 2008, 02:35 PM~11039895
> *REDS MIAMI
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 7 2008, 05:26 PM~11033360
> *At that time Redasaurus was bad ass,You remember when The "Black Widow" went M.I.A......I wonder who's back yard she's sittin in.....I still have a pic of me and Paco(from Reds in Phoenix)in front of redasaurus at the Mesa Show back in 94"....Good times...........
> *


What ever happened to Paco, my boy used to work at the Reds shop in Phoenix. My boy had a baby blue cutlass dancer and we used to be at that shop all the time.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Now that's a nice picture of Joker 63....... :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 9 2008, 02:43 AM~11044493
> *What ever happened to Paco, my boy used to work at the Reds shop in Phoenix.  My boy had a baby blue cutlass dancer and we used to be at that shop all the time.
> *


Its been over 9 years since Ive seen Paco,Last I heard is he moved to Cali....Dont know if thats true or not....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jul 8 2008, 03:33 PM~11039878
> *Heres 1
> 
> 
> ...


Luckily for Redasaurus it was pushed on the field or that front rim would come off if it was driven,check the front spinner...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2008, 09:51 PM~11051478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A NICE ASS!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Id put it in her Butt! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2008, 06:16 PM~11040570
> *annnnnd that is why reds aint on top no more,.. shit like that!
> *


LOL YEAH I JUST NOTICED THE KNOCK OFF


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

i thought reds a lil bit of trouble with the law..........


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:wave: HI SIK


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jul 9 2008, 09:56 PM~11052257
> *:wave:  HI SIK
> *


 :thumbsup: Im gonna build a Redasourus!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

this had to be photoshoped


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2008, 05:16 PM~11040570
> *annnnnd that is why reds aint on top no more,.. shit like that!
> *


x2


----------



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

there not photoshoped, i have them on video doing that, whats neat is the front of these 2 cars swing down real far also. they look funny when the front is down 2. it would be cool to make one driveable and capable of that lift but i cant see how to make a safe steering linkage that can collapse from 6 ft of travel.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 9 2008, 10:11 PM~11052356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pic is right out of the "history of lowriding" book.
I dont believe it is photoshoped !


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Jul 10 2008, 01:50 PM~11057184
> *that pic is right out of the "history of lowriding" book.
> I dont believe it is photoshoped !
> *





> _Originally posted by damo_@Jul 10 2008, 03:28 AM~11053471
> *there not photoshoped, i have them on video doing that, whats neat is the front of these 2 cars swing down real far also. they look funny when the front is down 2. it would be cool to make one driveable and capable of that lift but i cant see how to make a safe steering linkage that can collapse from 6 ft of travel.
> *


sorry i needed to be more clearer, i was talking about the girl being photoshoped . or maybe they used a real short model??? now Redosaurus dos
ended up being flaked out if i remember.... and when was the last time these cars have been in the show circuit......


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

REDOSAURUS DOS WAS FLAKED OUT GOLD ITHINK LAST TIME OUT WAS BACK 92....94 THEY BUSTEDTHE JOKER


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT FOR REDS!!!!!


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

didnt THE JOKER go to Germany ??


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i would like to see more of the original redosaurus..i used to have a vhs video of lowrider mag that had a good story on it and how it was built.ive been everywhere and cant find pics or video of it..someone has to have pics or video.. :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

reds


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

they replayed that a while ago..still looking for the guy


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by damo_@Jul 7 2008, 07:43 PM~11032739
> *What ever happened to that crazy car that got like 8 ft of lift. i have an old video that shows Reds in California showing it off. does anyone have any good pics or info of what happened to it?  thanks!
> *



Didnt you hear. Its at a trailer park in mexico and the two guys are living in it with a big sign outside that says no soliciting or americas most wanted.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 7 2008, 09:20 PM~11033270
> *they realized how stupid it was after cars started  getting the same lift with 4 links and no dogbones what so ever and crushed it hopefully.
> 
> car hopped what, like 2 feet?
> *


It's not about how high it hopped... The rear end raises up 23 feet in the air and the car still lays frame... Show me another car that can do that, and then you can talk shit... The way you see it in that pic is only halfway locked up....


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 13 2008, 05:12 PM~11078436
> *i would like to see more of the original redosaurus..i used to have a vhs video of lowrider mag that had a good story on it and how it was built.ive been everywhere and cant find pics or video of it..someone has to have pics or video.. :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry, we're in the process of painting and powdercoating the undercarriage, and we'll be bringing it out to shows soon...


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Jul 14 2008, 10:37 AM~11084001
> *Don't worry, we're in the process of painting and powdercoating the undercarriage, and we'll be bringing it out to shows soon...
> *


post up some old pics..man i miss that car..it was bad ass!!!!


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

these are the only pics i could find..they where on here on another post


----------



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greenbiltdan_@Jul 13 2008, 10:34 PM~11079700
> *Didnt you hear. Its at a trailer park in mexico and the two guys are living in it with a big sign outside that says no soliciting or americas most wanted.
> *



thats funny, 

i also am excited to see more pics and info, i was in high school when reds was doing these things and it brings back great memories. (sad the 2 guys had to wreck the name)


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

dj hearse

where's the post? any idea where and when this was taken?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Sep 29 2008, 05:02 PM~11731620
> *dj hearse
> 
> where's the post?  any idea where and when this was taken?
> *


not a clue where or when the pic was taken and i cant remember where i found the pic but its on a post somewhere here about radical cars..


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

back a few years back when there was a REDS shop here in Mn I guess they had the joker 63 and were working on it according to the guys working in the shop, also had the caddy cream of the crop here too seen that car damn nice


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2008, 08:51 PM~11051478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Get your glasses on "Mr. Lac." That azz is FLABBIN' and gettin' the "wrinkle-look." Are you in your 60s? Like; you want to see her naked on payday? LOL Take a closer look, with your glasses. LOL She'd be cool in the dark, if you didn't see it in the daytime first. Just a friendly "SUP?" But the paint on the car is "on like popcorn."


----------

